# Norwegian: coat hanger



## .Lola.

Hei,

I have another question. What is the norwegian for a coat hanger (the one people have in the hall by the entrance)?

Mange takk

Lola


----------



## Lemminkäinen

It's *kleshenger* (m).


----------



## .Lola.

Tusen takk.


----------



## elroy

Something tells me Lola didn't mean "coat hanger."  

This is a coat hanger, and I think that's also what a "kleshenger" is.

But Lola's parenthetical comment suggests to me that she might have been thinking of a coat closet.

If not, please ignore this post.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Yes, I can see that might be it. On the other hand, you do have coat hangers in the coat closet 

In any case, 'coat closet' is *klesskap* (n).


----------



## .Lola.

Hello elroy, you are quite right. 

What I ment is neither a coat hanger nor a coat closet.  It is the thing that is hanging on the wall and has several hooks. (If you look at the picture of the coat closet it's the one on the door). On the internet I found these two expressions *hattehylle *or *knaggrekke*. Could any of them be the right one?


----------



## kirsitn

Knaggrekke, klesknagger or just knagger are all correct terms. Hattehylle is a shelf for storing hats, it does however often also involve clothes-pegs. If you go to the Norwegian site of IKEA, you can find many examples of different types of furniture with the corresponding Norwegian word for it.


----------



## .Lola.

Mange takk, kirsitn.


----------



## Alxmrphi

This is what you mean, isn't it:

http://208.106.135.195/cw2/Assets/product_full/AA034.JPG

It's called a "coat rack" in English.


----------



## sigjak

Alex_Murphy said:


> This is what you mean, isn't it:
> 
> http://208.106.135.195/cw2/Assets/product_full/AA034.JPG
> 
> It's called a "coat rack" in English.


 
That's what we call "stumtjener" in Norwegian.
In English I've heard some people call it "coat stand".


----------



## .Lola.

Alex_Murphy said:


> This is what you mean, isn't it:
> 
> http://208.106.135.195/cw2/Assets/product_full/AA034.JPG
> 
> It's called a "coat rack" in English.



Oh yes, that's another possibility, what I actually ment was this - which should be knaggrekke, klesknagger or  knagger as kirsitn wrote.
(I just found out that I am already allowed to post links. Had I known before, everything would be a lot easier).

Thank you all for your help 

L.


----------

